# Does anyone know a good digitizer for the brother pr620?



## brianrudie (Dec 16, 2009)

I am having trouble finding someone


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Bruanrudie

Digitising is not machine specific so any well made design should embroider well. Pm sent.


----------



## brianrudie (Dec 16, 2009)

I have had problems with it not detecting to trim the jump stitches between letters with the files that I have previously been sent


----------



## Alex Kutler (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Brianrudie,

Richt74 is right. Digitizing is not machine specific. There would not have tirms in your design. If you have digitizing software you can put trims by yourself. Im new here and i dont know how to help you if you dont have digitizing software.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

brianrudie said:


> I have had problems with it not detecting to trim the jump stitches between letters with the files that I have previously been sent


 
Brian Rudie, 
Try having the digitizer send you the design file in .dst format. You will get your trims. (Not your colors, but you should have your trims.

Or.... 
you have to "trick" your machine into thinking it has a "color change". 

If you have only the .pes file and you have a way to make each letter a different color, (within a software program), then the machine will recognize a "color change" and actually trim the thread, in a .pes file.

Or (in your software program), change the sew-out order of the letters, then it will force the machine to make a trim. For example, for the name Thor, arrange the sew order like this... o-T-r-h. Then you'll get the trims in a .pes format.

You should think about joining the PR600 Group on Yahoo. They have digitizers who are very familar with the machine. One of which received the Golden Needle Award from Stitches, for her design, several years back. And others that are Great also! It's a Great Group. Lots of specific help for Babylock/Brother 6-Needle machines. There's also a Yahoo Group for the 10-Needle Brother/Babylock machines.

Here's a link to the Group:
[email protected]

and here's a link to join IF you'd like to:
[email protected]

Hope this info helps! Lollie


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You might want to check the settings on your machine as well, there is an option on one of the screens for how many jump stitches constitute a trim.


----------

